# 9yr Old Boy Saves Girl From PitBull Attack With Rear Naked Choke



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/37069754.html?video=YHI&t=a


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Mark my words: This kid will be a multi time MMA champion.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This kid is my idol. If I saw that happening I would probably poop myself and run away.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

BJ Penn has a son?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> This kid is my idol. If I saw that happening I would probably poop myself and run away.


I'd have fed the little girl to the dog to make my escape.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

That little boy has some real man sized cahonies!


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

that's awesome. Although it's too bad that both pitbulls and MMA have such a bad rep. Ironic that one would be used to make itself look better while making the other look worse.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Now that was a great story and inspiring as well..I don't think I would have thought of that myself.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

This is way manlier then the time I got attacked by a dog. This kid > all [although he is from bakersfield >.>]


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

> 9yr Old Boy Saves Girl From PitBull Attack With Rear Naked Choke Reply to Thread


My only question is: Why would Arlovski be attacking a 9-year old girl in Bakersfield?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice!!!:thumb02:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

What a brave little guy! Mma needs to be taught in every high school!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That kid kicks ass!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

By far, the bravest, and most kick-ass kid that ever lived!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Brave kid---some people should never own dogs--- a pet rock would me more fitting for some folks :boo01::angry01::angry06:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i literally laughed out loud when i read this title..

so good. legend.raise01:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Satori said:


> Brave kid---some people should never own dogs--- a pet rock would me more fitting for some folks :boo01::angry01::angry06:


I hear ya! One of my friends has a pit bull that is so lovable! As long as the owner has control over the dog, its all good.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> What a brave little guy! Mma needs to be taught in every high school!


can you imagine the schoolyard fights if this were to happen?!

hectic.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I heard the dog tapped immediately...but seriously, how does the dog not bite the hell out of him when he lets go?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> I heard the dog tapped immediately...but seriously, how does the dog not bite the hell out of him when he lets go?


he put him to sleep.. jeremy horn style.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

It would do the opposite: martial arts training instills respect and discipline. :thumb02:



cezwan said:


> can you imagine the schoolyard fights if this were to happen?!
> 
> hectic.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I have had no other option but to choke off Dogs untill they pass out, Not hard to do actually, takes about 3 minutes. 

O


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> It would do the opposite: martial arts training instills respect and discipline. :thumb02:



I agree 100%


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Satori said:


> I have had no other option but to choke off Dogs untill they pass out, Not hard to do actually, takes about 3 minutes.
> 
> O


Were you 9 years old? The dog was probably as big as this kid.. if the kid failed.. the dog could have killed him.

Its pretty easy for me to do alot of things, doesnt mean Im not going to be impressed if a 9 year old does it.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> Were you 9 years old? The dog was probably as big as this kid.. if the kid failed.. the dog could have killed him.
> 
> Its pretty easy for me to do alot of things, doesnt mean Im not going to be impressed if a 9 year old does it.



I did NOT say I was not impressed by the kids achievement--- I am--- VERY impressed that was not the point of my post, I was just giving a bit info on the fact that dogs do pass out rather quickly when they have no air.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wolfbot said:


> It would do the opposite: martial arts training instills respect and discipline. :thumb02:


i dont know.. i think it might inspire kids to fight more..

test themselves against other kids, i know that if i knew the stuff i knew now, i would of smoked some of the hardasses at school.

(im real bitter you know. lol)


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Somebody get this kid over to ATT.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dog tapped with his tail.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Satori said:


> I did NOT say I was not impressed by the kids achievement--- I am--- VERY impressed that was not the point of my post, I was just giving a bit info on the fact that dogs do pass out rather quickly when they have no air.


quickly?? 3 minutes ?? 
What kind of choke did you apply?

RNC is a blood choke, it has nothing to do with air. With a properly applied RNC, a human is outcold WAAAAAAAY faster then 3mins... more like 10 seconds.

3 mins is a pretty long time to hold a choke haha.. altho perhaps its different on a dog and doesnt cut off the blood as easily.. I dont know...

When you choked out a dog, was she/he still angry when it woke up? lol


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

wolfbot said:


> It would do the opposite: martial arts training instills respect and discipline. :thumb02:


True, just look at Jon Koppenhaver! :wink01:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The kid should get some sort of medal or public party or something. Brave kid


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Onganju said:


> My only question is: Why would Arlovski be attacking a 9-year old girl in Bakersfield?


Now you're just being silly... it was Thaigo Alves, and this is how he practices his leg kicks to get em up to par. 9 year olds are way better on your shins than heavy bags .


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he should have omaplata that dog lol


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

all the little boy needed was big jon to call an end to the fight


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

And Goldberg to say " And it's aaaalll Over!!!"


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought that boy had a pretty bad ass look on him. Kinda like Fedor did when he was young. Which means this kid culd be the next Fedor...


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

they call it Reverse Naked Choke - is it the same thing ?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

That kid is awesome!
Sized the pittbull up, realized that it had no ground game, slipped in the rnc... put him to sleep.

Great job lil dude!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> True, just look at Jon Koppenhaver! :wink01:


non existant
its now
War Machine


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> What a brave little guy! Mma needs to be taught in every high school!


This was bjj not mma. I don't wanna open a new topic but I really hate the idea of mma in schools. Learn other martial arts then switch to mma if you want.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Jitz > GnP

:laugh:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Legendary!!!!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

not bad kid not bad


----------



## Mad Rhinox (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow i heard about this on the way to work yesterday. Didnt realise how small the kid was. Would have taken alot of guts to even jump on it.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice i like .. give him a title shot .. dana what u waiting for?


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

i really hate the reputation pit bulls have, anyways that kids a bad ass


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

What a bad man...but I bet other kids will be picking fights with him now. Whenever people find out that I train, they think they need to prove they are better.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> It would do the opposite: martial arts training instills respect and discipline. :thumb02:


it doesnt have the same affect on everyone unfortunately

you have guys like GSP and Anderson who are class acts and clearly have been taught respect and discipline through their art

unfortunately there are exceptions to the rule
just take a look at Badr Hari, thats all you have to do


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

They even gave this kid some love on Inside MMA.


----------

